#  > Forum by Your Languages >  >   >  >  >       -

## Esam

-   		 *OSHA General Industry Standards  		- Means of Egress
**From 29 CFR  		1910.35  29 CFR 191038*

*:*                                    .                 NFPA 101        Life Safety Code.
** * 29 CFR 1910.38** :*
**   Means of Egress* :*
                                                   :
     1.           Exit Access
2.          Exit
3.          Exit Discharge
**   Exit Access:              

**  Exit*:*
                        .                           . 

**   Exit Discharge* :*
                        .

**  *29 CFR 1910.38**  :*
            Ü              .
Ü                     ..
Ü                      (   
    )
Ü              .
Ü            28  (70 ).
Ü                7   6  (215 ).
Ü                   ( )  6   8  (2 ).
Ü                       (     )  (Not an
     Exit) .
Ü                        
               5 /.
Ü              EXIT        6  (15 ).
Ü                         ()  
     .
Ü            .
** * 29 CFR 1910.38** :*
*  :*
                :
       -                   .
 -                     .
 -                (Fire Doors)  .
 -                    .
 



*  :*
       -         22  (56).
 -           100 /    60 /  .
 -             Class A Ramps         1.1875   12     
       44  (112 ).
    Class B Ramps      1.1875  2   12       30  44 .


**   Egress Capacity and Occupant Load* :*
* :*
                             .             .
                     (     )
                    20                           1.9  
                  50                           4.6  
                         100                         9.3  
*  :*
     -         ( 50    500 )
-          501    1000  : 3 


-            1000  : 4  

*   :*
                       .


**   Travel Distance*:*
     -              .
-                     Sprinkler System       200  (60 ).
-                   Sprinkler System       250  (76 ).
**  * 29 CFR 1910.38* :
                         :
    1.          
2.         
3.                     
4.         
5.          
6.         
    -         .
    -          .
    -  .
      -        .
      -       

See More:      -

----------

